# help with diet



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

hiya ladies

i've recentley starting on metformin and was told i need to go on a low carb low sugar diet. I was wondering if any of you could help me with ideas as i do love my carbs and im completley stuck for meals, which means i end up barely eating! which is making me even more miserable.


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi GG

I have to be honest I just ate sensibly on metformin and cut out bread. I lost a stone on it! Why dont you try cutting one main carb like bread for now and eat smaller portions and increase fruit and veg. See  hoe you go. All the best

SS


----------



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks hun

i've cut out normal breag and ive bought one with a low gi? its soya and linseed so it's a bit better and tbh i only have around 1 slice a day! also reducing the amount of potatoes as well. according to our scales ive lost 2 ibs this week making 1 stone 1 pound in all.


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Well done that's great, keep going!

SS


----------



## kylieboo (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi there, I am constantly asking questions on here as a bit clueless with the whole cycle thing, but I am good at the diet side of things as have been following low GI for a while. Low sugar/low carb i.e. atkins is good for a jump start on weight loss but low GI much easier to stick to in long term and good for you as isnt eliminating any food groups. The main things to do is cut back on your white foods i.e starchy foods like white rice, white bread, white pasta, and potatoes. Replace these with low GI alternatives which keep your blood sugar more stable e.g. wholemeal pasta, basmati rice, seeded bread - not wholemeal but wholegrain, oats, and sweet potatoes. Mashed cauliflower makes a nice alternative for mash potato too.! When eating the replacement carbs watch your potion size. Treat is more as a side than a main meal. Cut back on tropical fruits such as pineapple, watermelon, mango a nd papaya and replace with apples, nectarines, peaches, plums and lots of berries. Eat foods in their most natural state, e.g. natural yogurt is a good protein filled low GI breakfast or snack, mixed with berries and a few nuts and seeds. Natural oats/muesli (no sugar added) with yogurt is a good breakfast option as are omelettes and grainy toast (1-2 small slices only) with low sugar baked beans or a poached egg. Beans and legumes are excellent. Start with a few homemade lentil and pea and ham type soups, there are great for lunch. Legumes lower the GI in anything so if you add a high GI food try adding some beans/legumes to lower the Load. E.g if you eat pineapple, a higher GI food, have with natural yogurt. If you want a mango, have with a few almonds to lower the GL load. Overall, eat every few hours but eat smaller portions than you have before. A medium breakfast, lunch and dinner with small snacks in between. A snack could be 1-2 brazil nuts, a few almonds with half an apple or a pear. Dinners are easier as you can just stick with meat and veg and replace your potatoes. Try pasta once in a while for a treat and rice/soba noodles in asian stir fries. For the odd treat have a little dark choc or a small nutella - low GI! yay. You will be feeling better in no time xx


----------

